# Opinions on Mahindra Empower 85



## Haymaker101

Hey guys, we are in the market for another tractor and was wondering what everyone's thoughts or experiences are with the Mahindra mpower 85. We just sold our original Mahindra 2615 which was a great tractor but was just too small for the work we were doing. I personally have nothing but good things to say about Mahindra along with their 5 year warranty. Does anyone here on the form have any of the larger horsepower Mahindra and any good or bad reviews on them? The dealer support in my area is great and I would just like to hear what other people's thoughts are. I can buy a brand new open station and power 85 for a cash price of $35,000. Would have loved to buy a John Deere yes but I cannot justify the extra $20,000. Look forwarding to hearing everyone's thoughts and experiences


----------



## Haymaker101

The $35,000 price is 4wd with loader on it. I should have mentioned that we farm on 130 acres. 40 acres Hay, 50 acres on firewood and 40 Christmas trees. Tractor would used for making hay and a lot of front end loader/grapple work. Thanks guys


----------



## Grateful11

Don't know anything about them but we driving along one day and happened upon a new Mahindra dealer, if my wife sees a tractor dealer she has to stop. We ended up buying a grapple and a hay spear from them.

Anyway they had the 85 that you're talking about and we looked it over pretty good because it was the largest one they had on the lot and I have to say if nothing else it's built very heavy. Also I believe they don't have a DPF in them either.


----------



## Haymaker101

Yes, as of now there is no DPF and minimum electronics. They're also heavier than similar Kubota and the like. After having a lot of electronic problems with the synchro shuttle left hand reverser on my new Holland tn65 I don't think I'll mind having to use the clutch pedal to change directions.


----------



## Grateful11

Not exactly hay related but pretty impressive.


----------



## deadmoose

Grateful11 said:


> Not exactly hay related but pretty impressive.


I could not make it far in that video. Must be his first time removing snow.

Has chains, but using a back blade on that much snow, pulling and not pushing.

Seems like the guy whose whole wrench set is a vise grip. Wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Swv.farmer

Lol that sounds like a lot of people I know they want you to come work on something and I say do I need to bring my tools and they say no I've got everything we should need I get their it a couple sets of visegrips and a stright screw driver.


----------



## Thorim

Daddy always used to say all he needed was baler twine, duct tape, an ole tin can, WD-40 along with his big hammer and there was nothing he couldn't fix


----------



## JD3430

I remember mentioning Mahindra in a thread at least a year ago and took a pretty decent amount of abuse. 
I think they are the new Kubota. They seem to be entering the market small, and building their business on simplicity, honesty and excellent value for the dollar.
Love the 5yr warranty. IMO, all tractors should have at least that much warranty. Maybe they'll be able to force the others to be better. 
I say go for it. I did with Kubota and although I take a lot of abuse from the green guys, I see some of them now buying Kubbys too. 
I'd kill for a new diesel with no DEF or DPF, and Mahindra has it. Good on them.


----------



## Vol

Is the nickname Kubby a Pennsylvania thing?....I have never heard it spoken anywhere before.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> Is the nickname Kubby a Pennsylvania thing?....I have never heard it spoken anywhere before.
> 
> Regards, Mike


No I actually got the name Kubby from another HT member


----------



## 2ndWindfarm

deadmoose said:


> I could not make it far in that video. Must be his first time removing snow.
> Has chains, but using a back blade on that much snow, pulling and not pushing.
> Seems like the guy whose whole wrench set is a vise grip. Wrong tool for the job.


I've moved alot of snow with a hyd angle blade with hyd offset. Same setup as the Mahindra guy. If you're traveling miles of road, you want to move it out of the way first. Too slow to clear it with a loader and that much snow-heavy wet, would spin out most plow trucks going uphill.

Clean up later with loader to pile everything back away from the road, etc.

Not much different tool than a road grader - IMO.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> No I actually got the name Kubby from another HT member


Ok, I sometimes heard these called Cubbies in other locales.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a "cubby" down here in this neck......if we have a nickname for kubota it's 'Bota"

Mahindra is the largest tractor manufacturer in the world......but they have certainly had their own problems.


----------



## Swv.farmer

One thing about it is that 5 year warnty if it breaks they should fix it but it could be like a Chevy I had back in 89 they kept it more than I did but one thing I can say after a while they said they couldn't fix it so they gave me a year newer truck at no extra charge.


----------



## somedevildawg

Swv.farmer said:


> One thing about it is that 5 year warnty if it breaks they should fix it but it could be like a Chevy I had back in 89 they kept it more than I did but one thing I can say after a while they said they couldn't fix it so they gave me a year newer truck at no extra charge.


I would agree but it depends on the situation, if I have hay on the ground a five day out fix under warranty is not going to cut it, I need it fixed immediately.......I don't think that's going to happen with Mahindra, they just don't have the dealer network....at least not in my area


----------



## Hugh

What will be the nick name for Mahindra? Manny? MaHinny?


----------



## Hugh

MaHinder?


----------



## Swv.farmer

I hear you on the quick fix we have a mahindra/ kioti dealer and he is the kinda guy that if yours is down and it under warnty he will bring you one to use if he can't get right to it so if you are lucky to have a dealer like that you would be ok.


----------



## JD3430

Swv.farmer said:


> I hear you on the quick fix we have a mahindra/ kioti dealer and he is the kinda guy that if yours is down and it under warnty he will bring you one to use if he can't get right to it so if you are lucky to have a dealer like that you would be ok.


Thats how all dealers should be.

Speaking of nicknames, we have one for Deere around here:

"Expensive".


----------



## thendrix

JD3430 said:


> Thats how all dealers should be.
> 
> Speaking of nicknames, we have one for Deere around here:
> "Expensive".


That nickname fits everywhere


----------



## dngranch

I bought a Mahindra Mpower85p. It is a cab model. It has over 500 hrs. on it. I have cut, raked, and baled hay with it for three years. Also fixed my long driveway, moved big trees with grapple, tore down an old house, dug my pond out deeper when it went dry and anything else I can think of that can be done with this tractor. The only problems I have experienced is the scavenging pump sending unit has went out three times. Makes a very loud beep when it goes off. About a $30 part. Also have had to have the loader joy stick adjusted.

My main problem has been the radiator screens stop up and I have to blow them out everyday when baling hay. I resolved this by cutting universal foam filter like you use on a house window unit and hot gluing onto the intake vents. Now all I have to do is blow off the foam filters on the outside of the tractor once a day and maybe once a month raising the hood and cleaning the inside screens and radiator. When running my Vermeer 7040 9ft disc mower in the heat of day the temperature gauge will get over half way but not past 3/4.

Pros:

It is a heavy machine and I feel stable moving 2 bales in front and one in back

Has plenty of power for what I do with it.

Has true 4 wheel drive.

Cons:

The scavenging pump sending unit will probably go out again. This time it will be out of warranty and I will put a oil sending unit which is built stronger.

you have to use the clutch when going from forward to reverse

Air conditioner could be a little colder, although I don't get hot but just cool enough so you don't sweat on the hottest days in East Texas

Oh I forgot the first one that I bought had a hydraulic leak and the air conditioner didn't work. They worked on it three times and it came back the same. I told them I didn't want the machine when they picked it up for the fourth time. I them went to another dealer and bought the one I have now after making sure there were no leaks and the ac worked.

I know this is an old thread just have waited until I had over 500 hrs on her so I could make a tried and tested comment.


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks for the evaluation dngranch and welcome to Haytalk as a poster!


----------



## Palmettokat

Have good friend who's family was dealer for a few brands over the years and now just has tractor shop but he told me warranty on the Mahindra began if I remember right when it hit the dealers lot. Said the dealer could be left to honor the warranty if it took a while to sell. If not mistaken he was offered the Mahindra dealership and passed on it. Do know owns a small cab model. It is his wife's.

We did have a dealership open about 20 miles from me near a year ago but last time by there very little stock on their yard. I stopped by when first open and to me the finish on them seemed a little rough but they did look heavy. Liked the color very much!


----------

